# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Μια ιστορία

## darkgrey

Δεν ξέρω αν θα θεωρηθεί προκλητική η έμεση επαφή μου με την ανορεξία. Πάντως σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι δεν είναι καθόλου αυτός ο στόχος μου!
Είχα σχέση αρκετούς μήνες με μια γυναίκα 38 χρονών (δεν είμαι κι εγώ μικρούλης -:)) η οποία έχει ύψος 1,64 και βάρος 44 κιλά. Προφανώς πολύ λεπτή, το οποίο πάντα μου άρεσε σαν οπτική. Κατά την διάρκεια της σχέσης έβλεπα ότι έιχε τρομερό άγχος στο να μην παχύνει κι ετρωγε πολύ περιορισμένα. Όταν βγαίναμε για φαγητό διαμαρτυρόταν πάντα ότι δεν μπορουσε να φαει πολύ και ότι αισθάνεται άσχημα γιατι φουσκώνει. Με ρωτούσε αν μου άρεσε που είναι αδύνατη και της απαντούσα πολύ. Δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι είχε θέμα με την ανορεξία, γιατί μου έλεγε οτι ολη της η οικογενεια της είναι ήταν λιτοδιαιτη. Τελικά χωρίσαμε για άσχετο λόγο πριν μερικούς μήνες και από τότε έχουμε μια αραιή τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία, και μου εκμυστηρεύτηκε ότι δεν τρώει σχεδόν καθόλου κατα τους τελευταίους 2-3 μήνες, πινει μόνο υγρά, δεν μπορεί να καταπιεί τίποτα και έχει φθάσει στα 37 κιλά. Μου έιπε μάλιστα ότι κάνει σχεδόν καθημερινά εμετούς και παίρνει υπόθετα κάτι που το έκανε και κατά την διάρκεια της σχέσης μας, αλλά μου το κρατούσε μυστικό γιατι ντρεπόταν. Μάλιστα ισχύριζεται ότι της αρέσει ολύ αυτό και το κάνει από επιλογή της. Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχει υποστεί κάποιες βλάβες η υγεία της. Θα πρέπει να ανησυχώ?

----------


## Magdalena

καλως ηρθες στο site!! 
επειδή και εγω ειχα θεμα με το φαγητο και την ανορεξια μπορω να σου πω ότι η φιλη σου μου φαινεται οτι θελει βοηθεια απο καποιον ειδικό..αν μπορεις να τη βοηθησεις καντο γιατί τα υπόθετα, οι εμετοί και η αφαγία θα της δημιουργησουν μεγάλα προβλήματα (αν δεν της εχουν δημιουργησει ήδη)..
Οσο ευκολα μπορεις να πεσεις στην παγίδα της ανορεξίας τόσο δυσκολο ειναι να το ξεπερασεις..αλλά μου κάνει εντυπωση που το επαθε τωρα στα 38 της, συνηθως αυτό συμβαινει σε μικροτερες ηλικιες
ενημερωσε μας για νεοτερα..ευχομαι όλα να πάνε καλα

----------


## darkgrey

> _Originally posted by Magdalena_
> καλως ηρθες στο site!! 
> επειδή και εγω ειχα θεμα με το φαγητο και την ανορεξια μπορω να σου πω ότι η φιλη σου μου φαινεται οτι θελει βοηθεια απο καποιον ειδικό..αν μπορεις να τη βοηθησεις καντο γιατί τα υπόθετα, οι εμετοί και η αφαγία θα της δημιουργησουν μεγάλα προβλήματα (αν δεν της εχουν δημιουργησει ήδη)..
> Οσο ευκολα μπορεις να πεσεις στην παγίδα της ανορεξίας τόσο δυσκολο ειναι να το ξεπερασεις..αλλά μου κάνει εντυπωση που το επαθε τωρα στα 38 της, συνηθως αυτό συμβαινει σε μικροτερες ηλικιες
> ενημερωσε μας για νεοτερα..ευχομαι όλα να πάνε καλα


Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα. Δεν το έπαθε τώρα, όπως μου είπε σχεδόν έτσι γεννήθηκε. Ποτέ δεν ετρωγε σωστά και ποτέ δεν είχε την αίσθηση της πείνας.

----------


## Magdalena

κριμα για την κοπελα.. και ποτε δεν εχει επισκεφθει κάποιον ειδικό? δεν εχει συνειδητοποιησει ποτε ότι εχει προβλημα?

----------


## beavers

Just like the real money is very important in our life, wow gold is very essential in the world of warcraft. More wow po 

you have in wow, more chances you can win in the game. Now the key is how to get more wow gold in wow. Here I would like to tell you some ways to get wow 

gold in the game. You can get wow gold by mining and crafting. By mining you can get some ores in wow, and then you can 

sell them for wow gold in the auction house. If you just want to enjoy in wow, you can spend a little money to buy wow gold online. If you want to know about 

wow, welcome to visit our site

----------

